

Ask HN: What's the best way to spend three months before I start a new job? - realbarack

I currently work full-time in New York in a semi-technical role in a non-technical industry. In August, I&#x27;m moving to SV for a new job. (Circumstances are kind of complicated ... but basically, there are a bunch of things that are keeping me in the city until then.)<p>Initially, I was thinking that I&#x27;d just stay at my current role until moving. But I&#x27;m getting bored of my current job and am pretty set financially. I figure this might be a good opportunity to do an internship in a field I&#x27;m not familiar with, or take some classes, or get a couple freelance projects under my belt. Any ideas?<p>As a background, I&#x27;m a fairly recent grad (last few years) from a math program at a top university. I have a decent bit of software experience, mostly web dev stuff. I feel it would likely be most helpful career-wise to take some of the low-level software classes I missed in college, such as Operating Systems. But I&#x27;m pretty open to anything.
======
rhodysurf
DO ANYTHING BUT WORK. The two months free I had before getting my current job
were the best. I surfed almost every day, helped renovate a house and even
traveled a little. That way I was refreshed when I started working again
(although a little sad not to be free)

~~~
realbarack
Yeah, I've thought a lot about this. Realistically, if I didn't have to stay
in New York I would probably spend the months traveling/hiking/camping and
that sort of thing. But I feel like NYC will make you crazy if you don't have
commitments to keep.

~~~
mlwarren
Explore NYC like a tourist would (if you haven't already). There should be
plenty of fun stuff to keep you occupied.

------
loumf
I think you'd be crazy not to travel and enrich your experiences outside of
programming. I would not suggest doing anything with an obligation
(freelance/take a class).

If you want to program something -- do it from a cafe in Paris for a few hours
a week.

EDIT: Just saw that you can't travel -- I would do anything to arrange it so
you could get away for a couple of weeks. If not, well DC, Boston, Upstate NY
are all pretty close -- get to a beach, hike, etc.

------
opless
Learn how to juggle/poi/fire breathe/wrestle or other skill that you've wanted
to do?

Volunteer! There should be plenty of places to help out, soup kitchens, make
spaces, dog shelters, charity shops, etc.

Alternatively you could write that program/game/app you've always wanted to
write :-)

------
ben_pr
Wow, If I had three months to just do something, my problem is what not to do.

Let's see. 1\. Have fun. Try some new adventure type of sport. Boating, four-
wheeling, something.

2\. Learn a new programming language. Tons of new stuff to play with here. I
do best with self taught but some like classes better, whatever you works for
you.

3\. Make a new website or mobile app.

4\. Volunteer to help out at a non-profit. Pets, orphans, something.

~~~
realbarack
Agreed! But all too often the problem of "what not to do" leads to doing ...
nothing. I'm hoping to avoid that outcome.

------
JSeymourATL
1) Explore NYC... I'm constantly surprised by Native New Yorkers that know
very little about their home town. Jump on the subway, ride to the last stop.
Get out, walk around. [http://www.nycgo.com/](http://www.nycgo.com/)

2) Read a Book a Day... Use this time to feed your brain on a variety of
worthy subjects. [http://www.tailopez.com/blog/book-of-the-
day](http://www.tailopez.com/blog/book-of-the-day)

------
ChikkaChiChi
Make something?

Your description is a bit too vague to get a deeper answer than that, but if
you are a math wiz with a decent bit of software experience, then I think it
would be easy for you to get started in Micro-controllers like Arduino, Spark,
etc.

------
mrcold
Build a product in an area you haven't worked before, but interests you. Worst
case scenario you learn some new things. Best case, you won't need a job
because your product takes off as a business.

------
SnacksOnAPlane
Hike the Appalachian Trail! I think it goes pretty close to NYC. You could get
almost half of it done in 3 months, and I guarantee it'll change your life for
the better.

------
realbarack
And, just to re-emphasize, while traveling is great, I unfortunately can't
really spend too much time out of New York before I move.

------
pulkitpulkit
Create your bucket list and get going!

